# Irony??



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://fox13now.com/2016/12/15/man-...es-stranded-motorist-a-lift-in-morgan-county/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You just can't fix stupid


----------

